# Bye Bye TTRS, Hello Audi A5 Coupe Black edition.... ;)



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, the time came last week and have sold my Lovelly TTRS, as it was gettin older and decided to try something new and got this year old Audi A5 Coupe Black Edition, finished in Glacier White, with full High Tech pack and pos every extra added on it, in B&O sound system etc. Whilst the RS was a blast to run, the A5 is a 2.0 tdi quattro, 177bhp, but most of all, a mere £125 a year road tax and roughly 45-55mpg.... a lot more than the TTRS could ever get me...lol

Anyway, heres some pics to wet the appetite and i welcome all views/comments to se what i can do to make it more indivdual.....

Thanks

Danny..















Hope you like,........


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice car Danny. 

However to be completely honest, strange decision in my view. :?

The TTRS is above that in terms of prestige, style, performance and general desirability. That being said we all have our reasons and it is still a nice car, but not in the same league as a TTRS. It will however save you a few pennies that can be spent on something else.

Wish you well with it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Nice car Danny.
> 
> However to be completely honest, strange decision in my view. :?
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with the above, however i went from a GT-R to a Glacier White A8 so who am i to comment? :lol:

It is sometimes nice to drive something you know is basically saving you money whilst still a nice car & also not feeling you have to race everything & drive at warp speeds everywhere.

Enjoy.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely love the new (updated) A5 - such a good looking car and those new lights (front & rear) are ace !

New car looks great mate - good choice with the black edition too 8)

I was looking at an A5 at the weekend which was parked next to my TT - the A5 just looks more 'premium' IMO and the shape is quite mean whereas the TT is a softer shape.

Other than the engine from the TTRS I am sure you will not miss much else - inside & out the A5 has gotta be one of Audi's best cars on the market - they just got everything right.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice Danny [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

That'll save you a fortune from running the RS :lol:


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice motor but are you regretting the change yet?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice looking car
If you're doing the mileage can understand the change

Otherwise tdi will be dull


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

yeh very true on the dull, but with job and mileage it will pay off,....

however,....there is a change on the horizon...

Dec 2013 [smiley=book2.gif] i will be taking delivery of a brand new car,.... pics to follow.....


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

That's one sweet motor. I can see me buying an A5 down the road as they look awesome.


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

had a ride in one the other day, that are forkin nice


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Fair play that looks like a nice ride.

Would def like to have one of these at some stage,how do you find the running costs,is it easy/hard to get around 50mpg mark?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Titan said:


> ,is it easy/hard to get around 50mpg mark?


On a run you'll get 48/49mpg without even trying! I have the same engine in my 2012 A6 Avant. Over the summer we did a 700mile holiday roundtrip to North Wales (my partner is due to give birth in a week so flying abroad was a no-no back then!) which spanned motorways & 50/60mph A-roads, and it averaged 51.3mpg across the 700miles. If I drive conservatively it'll give 53-55mpg on a run.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> Titan said:
> 
> 
> > ,is it easy/hard to get around 50mpg mark?
> ...


That doesn't sound too bad for pretty big bus...

When the 3.0 A6 Bi-Turbo came out recently I thought that would be great car,wonder what their like,re engine,economy etc.?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Titan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Titan said:
> ...


It's really good economy for a big bus, which the A6 certainly is, it's a big big car! I bought the A6 in the summer as my first sensible 'family' car to cart around our dog and also the new baby with paraphernalia etc

With my 'man brain' firmly engaged I immediately started looking at Bi-T/S6/RS6 options, but truth be told I really couldn't justify the running costs in this day and age, especially with a baby on the way. So I test drove the 3.0 and was convinced that was the one. All set on a 3.0 I thought I should drive the 2.0 just to see how sluggish it was, but driving the 3.0 back to back with the 2.0 I walked away surprised. In the 'real-world' the 2.0 does everything the 3.0 does, but with economy. Same levels of luxury/kit, but with 50mpg, cheap tax and much cheaper insurance!

With the engine choice sorted I just had to find one in the spec I wanted, which proved difficult because I wanted the 20" titanium rotors (an expensive option at nearly £2k so there's not many around). One eventually came up and 4 months on its now ready to take on baby in a week...


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

hi,...

yeh i agree, its soooo easy to get over 50mpg... and for a car that weighs just over 2tonne, as it has quatro.. its pretty good.
also the road tax only being 125 for the year is a huge bonus, as the TTRS was a megre 280 for the year...

But i have a brand new one of these comming in nov, a 63 plate, A5 Coupe, black edition in black, full high tech pack, extended light pack etc etc.... got a decent deal with edinburgh audi... so roll on november.

pics will follow soon
as i dont have any as its still being built as we speak....

cheers


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Is that what the A5 Coupe weighs??

No way I would have said it weighs over 2 Tonne,how much extra would the Quattro drivetrain add?

Best luck with the new car when you get it you must like the A5 if your going for new one 8)


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, sorry mate, i made a mistake,... its 1575kg unladen weight and max ladened weight of 2045kg


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

Came from a5 3.0tdi to a ttrs loved the toys in the a5 but you carnt compare to a ttrs


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

never said i was comparing it to the TTRS !!!

Suggest you re-read the post!


----------

